# Cleaning gas pistons



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey All, 
Been trying to find the best solvent for cleaning the gas piston for my gold hunter. I currently use gun scrubber and just give it a good blasting and then clean the insides with Q-tips. I was also told that soaking it in transmission fluid would also work well as it would loosen all the carbon/burnt powder buildup better. Not sure if this would work or not but I would like to know what other gold shooters do to keep their pistons clean so if anyone has any ideas I'd really appreciate it. 
Thanks, 
MM


----------

